# Mark Cerny "The Road to PS4"



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Mark Cerny is no stranger to the HardCore, if the name is not familliar to you that's ok because I'm pretty sure you have played a game in which he was involved with. Sony added another title to his impressive list of titles " PS4 Lead Architect ", Mark was in Spain this week speaking at the GameLab conference were he talked a little about himself and The Road to PS4. I'll provide a list of games that he was involved with in one way or another.



_Major Havoc_ (1983, arcade) — Programmer, Designer
_Marble Madness_ (1984, arcade) — Programmer, Designer
_Shooting Gallery_ (1987, Master System) — Programmer, Designer
_Missile Defense 3-D_ (1987, Master System) — Programmer, Designer
_Shanghai_ (1988, port to Master System) — Programmer
_California Games_ (1989, port to Master System) — Programmer
_Dick Tracy_ (1991, Genesis) — Programmer, Designer
_Kid Chameleon_ (1991, Genesis) — Programmer, Designer
_Sonic the Hedgehog 2_ (1992, Genesis) — Producer
_Crash ‘n Burn_ (1993, 3DO) — Programmer, Designer
_Total Eclipse_ (1994, 3DO) — Programmer, Designer
_Disruptor_ (1996, PlayStation) — Executive Producer, Designer
_Crash Bandicoot_ (1996, PlayStation) — Executive Producer
_Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back_ (1997, PlayStation) — Producer, Designer
_Spyro the Dragon_ (1998, PlayStation) — Executive Producer, Designer
_Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped_ (1998, PlayStation) — Executive Producer, Designer
_Spyro the Dragon 2: Ripto's Rage!_ (1999, PlayStation) — Executive Producer
_Crash Bash_ (2000, PlayStation) — Producer, Designer
_Spyro: Year of the Dragon_ (2000, PlayStation) — Design Consultant
_Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy_ (2001, PS2) — Programmer
_Ratchet and Clank_ (2002, PS2) - Designer
_Jak II_ (2003, PS2) — Programmer, Designer
_Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando_ (2003, PS2) — Game Programer
_Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal_ (2004, PS2) — Design Consultant
_Resistance: Fall of Man_ (2006, PS3) — Design Consultant
_Uncharted: Drake's Fortune_ (2007, PS3) — Design Consultant
_Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction_ (2007, PS3) — Design Consultant
_Resistance 2_ (2008, PS3) — Design Consultant
_God of War III_ (2010, PS3) — Design Consultant
_Killzone 3_ (2011, PS3) — Design Consultant
_Knack_ (2013, PS4) - Director
Here's the video of his speech at the GameLab conference in Spain.


----------

